# BEIRUT | Beirut Gate | ~140m | U/C



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

_Beirut Gate_

*BCD - Beirut, Lebanon*


















*This 600 million$ project consists of many plots in Beirut's Martyr Square. Many famous architects are submitting plans for the project. Two of eight plots have been approved with mixed-use commercial and residential complex and one tower that would be approx. 140m high.​*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*The Plus towers are 2 of 8 plots that were approved and under construction*


























[/CENTER]


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Article


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

*Solidere Report*


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

The plot in its current state:



















(Pics courtesy of Plus Properties)[/CENTER]

Aerial view of the plots


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

These are pretty interesting designs. kay:


----------



## f.e.s.b.r. (Oct 26, 2008)

looks great


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice design



Nadini said:


> The plot in its current state:


The tower will be here probably...


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

January 24th

courtesy of james (ciotog)


----------



## sbstn (Sep 5, 2008)

the buildings all have a very nice and interesting design.


----------



## sbstn (Sep 5, 2008)

also, it must be very interesting to watch the old building torn down being that they were so deep into the ground. this last picture is really cool.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

^^ there will be no buildings that will be demolished.
The famous ''bubble'' will be integrated in the designs. 
The following pictures will show you how it will look like.


----------



## FelixMadero (Aug 29, 2005)

really great!


----------



## Hassoun (May 10, 2006)

A very nice Video about the project.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

fantastic idea to integrate the bubble. looks great.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Digging has begun after the recent election were held. All developers are continuing and expanding their current works in Beirut. The whole city is in a construction boom 

From their website


----------



## Ramses (Jun 17, 2005)

Very nice collection of buildings. Especially like the first project in the second post.


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

Construction update beginning of August:


----------



## jader3283 (Mar 7, 2009)

Construction Update October 17
Courtesy Plus Properties


----------



## Nadini (Mar 19, 2006)

New rendring


----------

